# Spiny leaf stink insects



## Bonustokin (Dec 17, 2007)

Hey everyone.

I've been keen to get something small, affordable and easy to handle for while. I'm now thinking a stink insect would be cool. 
Can someone please help me out with care sheets or just some simple husbandry info? I dont know much about them and would like to get more educated before getting one.

If anyone knows where i could get one, please let me know  

One more thing... can you legally catch one from the wild, or is there law's like reptiles or something?

Thanks,

Bill.


----------



## PhilK (Dec 17, 2007)

What the cheese is a Spiny Leaf Stink Insect?!?!?!

You can get Spiny Leaf insects, or stick insects... But not Spiny Leaf Stink Insects hahaha


----------



## Bonustokin (Dec 17, 2007)

Oh ok, shows how uneducated i am...

Sounds like you know what ya talking about anyway PhilK, so enlighten me mate...


----------



## PhilK (Dec 17, 2007)

Sorry I don't actually know much about them - just wanted to correct that you can either have a Spiny Leaf insect or a Stick insect.

www.thegreenscorpion.com.au sells them I think and Inkslinger (I think it's Inkslinger) from this site has a bunch of them. 

http://thegreenscorpion.com.au/shopshow.toy?catnid=44091 - available stock

http://thegreenscorpion.com.au/showcon.toy?cid=58396 - caresheet

http://thegreenscorpion.com.au/showcon.toy?cid=58394 - caresheet

All I really know is they need fresh leaves.


----------



## Bonustokin (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks Phil, Will have a read now, cheers mate

Bill.


----------



## kakariki (Dec 17, 2007)

This is a spiny leaf insect. We call her Summa. The females are bigger than males and dont have usable wings. They females live for around 2 years. They eat different types of gum and wattle. They are a real interesting little critter. Summa is approx15 cm long and 9 months old. Her in SA they need heating in winter but mine sit on top of the beardie. Try googling insectfarm. There is a place in Qld you can buy from. They have heaps of other insects too. Stick insects are different. We dont have any of them....yet!:lol:


----------



## Bonustokin (Dec 18, 2007)

I didnt ask for an opinion crush... i asked for help....

Bill.


----------



## Bonustokin (Dec 18, 2007)

Kakariki, thanks mate. 

How well can the males fly? And does that make it a pain to handle males, compared to females?

Oh another thing i was wondering, How much does it cost for freight with one or 2 of these guys?

Cheers, Bill.


----------



## noni (Dec 18, 2007)

hey bill, they are sweet little pets. if you have a ready supply of big round-leaved gum trees around your place it makes it a lot easier to care for them; i have to drive to a park once or twice a week for fresh leaves, but it's a good excuse to walk the dog. i hear the babies need new leaves a little more often as they particularly like the soft bright green new eucalyptus shoots. 

apart from that they're pretty easy to care for, silent, don't make any smells and don't need a whole lot of love and attention; basically they are happy with a mist of water once or twice a day. they are pretty cool to handle though although when they get big their spikey bits can make them a bit uncomfortable to hold because they grip your hand with their spiney feet and body.

you can have quite a few in the same enclosure although this means more regular trips to get leaves as they do eat a lot (and poop a lot). they also change colour as they go through each instar or moult; poncho started out pale yellow and ended up a terracotta colour. the girls don't need boys to fertilise their eggs, and and when they moult, they eat their shed skin for nutrients which is kinda gross.

a few aps members keep them so i'm sure you'll get more info, but here's a few pics of my girl poncho in the meantime


----------



## abbott75 (Dec 18, 2007)

noni said:


> the girls don't need boys to fertilise their eggs


So they can reproduce both sexually and asexually?


----------



## noni (Dec 18, 2007)

it appears so - i don't actually know if they get jiggy with the males at all, but the females do lay fertilised eggs without a male around


----------



## Bonustokin (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks for the info noni 
Poncho looks like a cool little critters mate.

If anyone has any for sale, please let me know  I'm keen


----------



## noni (Dec 18, 2007)

i think i saw eggs for sale in the 'for sale' section if you want to do it that way, although they can take a while to hatch.


----------



## PremierPythons (Dec 18, 2007)

crush the turtle said:


> kinda boaring yeah,,
> so r frogs while im at it



Bit like turtles hey crush?!


----------



## noni (Dec 18, 2007)

actually bonustokin try sending bylo a pm or visit his website, http://www.thegreenscorpion.com.au/welcome.toy


----------



## Bonustokin (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks noni, but nah... im too impatient for eggs :lol:


----------



## Bonustokin (Dec 18, 2007)

Will do, thanks


----------



## kakariki (Dec 18, 2007)

Males do fly quite well I'm told. and no you dont need a male to have fertile eggs but a female without a male will only produce female young! To get male babies you need a male. I dont know why but there you go. I think stickies are interesting, like watching them eat. Their mouth opens vertically !:shock: And watching them shed is an eyeopener! Be careful with their legs tho. They come off easily but they regrow when the sticky moults. Call me "boring" but we love our stickies!


----------



## PhilK (Dec 18, 2007)

I'd go the Green Scorpion mate. I get all my inverts from there and it's top notch.

Currently waitng on 6 little birthday presents.


----------



## hornet (Dec 18, 2007)

phasmids are awsome inverts to keep. The spiny leaf insect (Extatosoma tiaratum) is one of the coolest aussie species. Keeping and breeding is easy but eggs can take up to 2 years to hatch. Any gum tree should do for food and replace when they start to dry.


----------



## Bonustokin (Dec 18, 2007)

PhilK said:


> I'd go the Green Scorpion mate. I get all my inverts from there and it's top notch.
> 
> Currently waitng on 6 little birthday presents.



Okey good to know mate. How much do they slap you for freight? 

Can you show me some inverts setups you have please Phil? 

After checking out greenscorpion i dont know what to choose from! Geee's That site has send me a step backwards... :lol:

Which inverts are the most active? I Dont like the idea of getting something that hides all day over something that i can watch.... any suggestions?

Thanks
Bill.


----------



## hornet (Dec 18, 2007)

most of the commonly kept inverts will hide most of the time, scorps, pedes, roaches, spiders are all nocturnal so come out at night. Phasmids and mantids are all diurnal so spend the daylight hours out and about.


----------

